# Help with COD4



## Leveecius (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I have everything else working fine, but I can't seem to get this to work. When I am trying to setup a server for the multiplayer games, everything goes great until I try to start my server, then I get this in my console:


```
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
-----------------------------------
PunkBuster Server: 0 Aliases Written to pbalias.dat
PunkBuster Server: 0 Stat Records Written to pbstat.dat
PunkBuster Server: Preparing to Disable PB Server... (C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\pb\)
Hitch warning: 2683 msec frame time
Resolving .GS4master.activision.com
Couldn't resolve address: .GS4master.activision.com
```
So I'm lost, I can't figure out why it can't resolve the address. I have my firewalls disabled, and it still wont' work. Any suggestions?:4-dontkno


----------

